# South Park - Make love not warcraft (deutsch)



## MyDwarf (29. März 2007)

Gestern lief auf MTV die South Park-Folge "Make love not warcraft" in deutscher Synchronversion.

Ich hab die Folge bearbeitet und für alle MitBUFFEDerInnen in myvideo.de online gestellt.

Hier findet ihr sie:

South Park - Make love not warcraft (deutsch)


----------



## Satanhimself (29. März 2007)

danke dir, hab sie nämlich gestern nich sehen können

aber was man bis jetzt hört scheint sie ja nicht so gut zu sein (also die übersetzung )

trotzdem mal anschaunen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheinita (29. März 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> danke dir, hab sie nämlich gestern nich sehen können
> 
> aber was man bis jetzt hört scheint sie ja nicht so gut zu sein (also die übersetzung )
> 
> ...



tscha, das mit Übersetzungen aus dem Englischen ins Deutsche ist ja eh immer so ne Sache. Wenns im Original heisst: "That's the end of the World .... of Warcraft", so wirds im Deutschen mit "Das ist das Ende der Welt ... of Warcraft" übersetzt, wobei hier der Joke natürlich nicht rüberkommt.

Ich hab mir das mal angesehen, eigentlich bin ich nicht soooo der SP-Fan, aber ich fands recht nett. Am meisten hat mir die "Ingame"-Konversation gefallen.

In diesem Sinne:
"I'll gonna fu** up this bu**fu**ing motherfu**er!" ("Ich werde ihn zur Rechenschaft ziehen.")


----------



## Ares@nerathor (29. März 2007)

Ja, die Übersetzung ist echt Müll.

english: No, I have a Reallife   deutsch: Nein, ich bin verheiratet XD


----------



## b1ubb (29. März 2007)

ich habs ma jetzt angeschaut die ersten paar minuten und bin ur begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab soviel lachen müssen bis jetzt einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin daweil in der firma ... und schau es mir gleich weiter an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muahahahah ... eigentlich mag ich ja southpark ned so ... aber die folge is hammer ,)


----------



## Nitron4132 (29. März 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> danke dir, hab sie nämlich gestern nich sehen können
> 
> aber was man bis jetzt hört scheint sie ja nicht so gut zu sein (also die übersetzung )
> 
> ...



Nicht so gut?

ich hab ein halbes jahr mindistens auf die übersetzung gewartet


----------



## Satanhimself (29. März 2007)

Nitron4132 schrieb:


> Nicht so gut?
> 
> ich hab ein halbes jahr mindistens auf die übersetzung gewartet



ja ich glaub es haben viele auf ne deutsche übersetzung gewartet nur das das endresultat nich das war was sich viele vorgestellt haben

ich bin ein SP fan und wow spieler und fand die engl. folge einfach nur genial

mal sehn wie die dt. Folge synchroniesiert wurde , sitzt leider auf arbeit und kann sie mir nich anschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xentos (29. März 2007)

Danke das hilt mir sehr habe die folge nehmlich verpasst

Danke   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigD2 (29. März 2007)

die Folge war echt geil. deswegen hab cih sie mir zum teil aufgenommen.^^

Vielleicht such ich mal irgenwo vielleicht kann sich die runterladen. oder  kaufen^^

die Folge war echt geil. deswegen hab cih sie mir zum teil aufgenommen.^^

Vielleicht such ich mal irgenwo vielleicht kann sich die runterladen. oder  kaufen^^


----------



## Tahngarth (29. März 2007)

also ich fand die folge sowohl in engl. als auch in dt. toll


----------



## Cilméron (29. März 2007)

BigD2 schrieb:


> die Folge war echt geil. deswegen hab cih sie mir zum teil aufgenommen.^^
> 
> Vielleicht such ich mal irgenwo vielleicht kann sich die runterladen. oder  kaufen^^
> 
> ...



Lies dir den Post des TE mal durch.. -.-


----------



## b1ubb (29. März 2007)

BigD2 schrieb:


> die Folge war echt geil. deswegen hab cih sie mir zum teil aufgenommen.^^
> 
> Vielleicht such ich mal irgenwo vielleicht kann sich die runterladen. oder  kaufen^^
> 
> ...



besoffen ??? =)


----------



## GelbeRose (29. März 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> besoffen ??? =)



Oder zu oft die Folge gesehn.^^ Und verhaspelt sich jetzt immer noch vor Lachen.


----------



## Pi91 (29. März 2007)

Hm, irgendwie ist der Vater vom Stan doch ein Kackb00n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der spielt nen Mensch Jäger.
Den gibts allerdings gar nicht und er ist Level 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Jäger von dem istn Krieger


----------



## b1ubb (29. März 2007)

täuschungskugel 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pi91 (29. März 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> täuschungskugel 4tw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nene der hatn Schwert und n Schild, das können Jäger ja nicht tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. März 2007)

ne aber der der alle killt hat ne täuschungskugel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (29. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DIe Waffe am schluss ... die blaue gibts die wirklich ? Wenn ja welche?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frag nur aus Neugier


----------



## Squishee (29. März 2007)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> DIe Waffe am schluss ... die blaue gibts die wirklich ? Wenn ja welche?
> ...


Ohje.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. März 2007)

kann es sein das es das ist ??? 

link


----------



## Neronis (29. März 2007)

Ui,
Make love not Warcraft gibt es schon 'nen paar Monate im Netz.
Ich finde es immer wieder geil, weil es den größten Teil der WoW-Spieler darstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (29. März 2007)

Neronis schrieb:


> Ui,
> Make love not Warcraft gibt es schon 'nen paar Monate im Netz.
> Ich finde es immer wieder geil, weil es den größten Teil der WoW-Spieler darstellt
> 
> ...



ahja? wehn willst du damit provozieren?

es sind soviele sachen total falsch dargestellt, das man am ende nichtmaal mehr merkt das es sich um wow handelt...

unendlich lvln? äh ja klar...

1 exp für lvl1 wölfe bis lvl100??? omg...

HC-Modus in wow auf einem pvp server? quark!

bestes schwert im spiel welches weder BOE noch BOP is? niemals!

die folge ist lustig hat aber mit wow nicht viel zu tun


----------



## BigD2 (29. März 2007)

das können ja nicht WoW zocker nicht merken. Wer WoW nicht kennt. kann darüber auch nix sagen. 

Sie nicht WoW zocker die sich south park angeschaut haben glauben es einfach, weil sie es nicht besser wissen.


----------



## b1ubb (29. März 2007)

rofl unterhaltet euch einfach nicht was falsch ist
sondern schaut euch lieber an was lustig ist

oder glaubst ein CSI spezialist kritierst die ganze zeit was 
in CSI abgeht ... (ja ich bin csi fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
glaub ich nicht ... also lacht einfach drüber und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinSilla (29. März 2007)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> ahja? wehn willst du damit provozieren?
> 
> es sind soviele sachen total falsch dargestellt, das man am ende nichtmaal mehr merkt das es sich um wow handelt...
> 
> ...



Es ist schliesslich keine Dokumentation mit Anspruch auf sachliche Vollständigkeit oder Korrektheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (29. März 2007)

Hab vor langer Zeit die englische Folge bei Youtube gesehen.
Bin durch irgendwelche links die ausschnitte von "mum, bathroom..BATHROOM!" hatten, dahingekommen (oh lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und naja, englisch wars irgendwie lustiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfcatcher (29. März 2007)

Habs sie jetzt zweimal gesehn auf english und auf deutsch. Ich find *natürlich* auf english besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (29. März 2007)

dennoch echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyDwarf (29. März 2007)

BigD2 schrieb:


> die Folge war echt geil. deswegen hab cih sie mir zum teil aufgenommen.^^
> 
> Vielleicht such ich mal irgenwo vielleicht kann sich die runterladen. oder  kaufen^^
> 
> ...



Ich kann sie Dir als avi-Datei auf nen Webspace stellen. Sind dann ca. 200 MB zum Download. Dann kannst sie dir selber brennen und die Wartezeit überbrücken bis die aktuelle Staffel auf DVD mit der Folge und zweisprachig erhältlich ist.

Allerdings bevor ich das tue, ist die Frage ob das auch zulässig ist ...... ist ja immer so die Frage bei solchen Sachen


----------



## downESIR (29. März 2007)

Fande es schwach. Schlechte Übersetzung, außerdem konnte ich in der deutschen ver. kein einziges mal lachen.


----------



## dejaspeed (29. März 2007)

MyDwarf schrieb:


> Ich kann sie Dir als avi-Datei auf nen Webspace stellen. Sind dann ca. 200 MB zum Download. Dann kannst sie dir selber brennen und die Wartezeit überbrücken bis die aktuelle Staffel auf DVD mit der Folge und zweisprachig erhältlich ist.
> 
> Allerdings bevor ich das tue, ist die Frage ob das auch zulässig ist ...... ist ja immer so die Frage bei solchen Sachen




In diesen Sinne illegal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigD2 (30. März 2007)

MyDwarf schrieb:


> Ich kann sie Dir als avi-Datei auf nen Webspace stellen. Sind dann ca. 200 MB zum Download.



ist echt nett. aber ich hab mir die wiederholung jetzt aufgenommen. jetzt hab ich sie zu 100% auf Videokassette. demnächst archiviere ich sie auf meinen pc^^

Aber trotzdem ist die englische version witziger. aber besser als gar nichts^^

ach hab ihr gesehen? kile hat mit seinem mage nur die 3 anfganszauber die man mit lvl 3 hat^^

das weißt es. die 4 sind nicht auf lvl 60 sondern nur auf lvl 3^^  die wurden nur so designt als wären sie lvl 60^^


----------



## MyDwarf (30. März 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> In diesen Sinne illegal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Deshalb frag ich ja zuerst. Weil ich mir da nicht sicher war. Immerhin ist das zur Verfügung stellen in myVideo ja ähnlich. Kann man ja mit Addons auch runterladen und wieder rekonvertieren. Aber das nur zur Feststellung nicht als Anleitung ;-)


----------



## dejaspeed (30. März 2007)

Wie man es sieht, Offiziellerweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. April 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> kann es sein das es das ist ???
> 
> link




ahh^^buffed admin und gleichzeitig gm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den beitrag schnell löschen schnell schnell^^


----------



## Elrohir91 (6. April 2007)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> DIe Waffe am schluss ... die blaue gibts die wirklich ? Wenn ja welche?
> ...



Das ist das "Sword of a thousand Truths" und es gab die Mal wirklich in der Beta von WoW. Ob sie mit BC dazugekommen ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich hatte da mal irgendwo ein Bild von den Eigenschaften, werd es mal suchen und hier reinstellen.

@b1ubb:

Nein, das ist es nicht.

mfg
Elrohir


----------



## Exodos (6. April 2007)

Ares@nerathor schrieb:


> Ja, die Übersetzung ist echt Müll.
> 
> english: No, I have a Reallife   deutsch: Nein, ich bin verheiratet XD




Er sagt da nicht No, I have a Reallife sondern No, I have a wife


----------



## Len (6. April 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> rofl unterhaltet euch einfach nicht was falsch ist
> sondern schaut euch lieber an was lustig ist
> 
> oder glaubst ein CSI spezialist kritierst die ganze zeit was
> ...




Offtopic:

Ich als leidenschaftlicher CSI Fan kritisiere CSI, aber nur Horatio Cane.. ders scheisse, grottenschlecht und hat en schiefen Kopf D:

Ontopic:

Übersetzung ist nicht sooo schlimm, aber es geht so viel Witz verloren.. nich nur bei Southpark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorrowrain (21. August 2010)

link isn fail is closed


----------



## Cybereule (21. August 2010)

Schau doch bitte aufs Datum oder schreib mehr als ein paar Wörter   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorrowrain (21. August 2010)

aha und wenn man nen neues aufmacht kommen die krankheiten an ähhh sorry meinte trolle "Das gibst schon" "Du macht immer neue auf das is doch schon da" MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## Vedhoc (21. August 2010)

Geht auf www.southpark.de

Gibts alle Folgen LEGAL zum anschaun..


Falls es schon gepostet wurde, sry hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen


----------



## boonfish (21. August 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> link isn fail is closed



account löschen soll helfen...


----------



## Sorrowrain (21. August 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> account löschen soll helfen...



Troll dich


----------



## Cybereule (21. August 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> aha und wenn man nen neues aufmacht kommen die krankheiten an ähhh sorry meinte trolle "Das gibst schon" "Du macht immer neue auf das is doch schon da" MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI



Ich hab es nicht kritisiert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MandaraxTobi (22. August 2010)

Gib bei Google , einfach Southpark ein , da kommt ihr dann auf eine Seite wo man sich alle Folgen sowohl in Deutsch als auch auf English ansehen kann.


----------



## Darussios (22. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (22. August 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> \|||/
> (o o)
> ,~~~ooO~~(_)~~~~~~~~~,
> | Please |
> ...



Was erwartest du jetzt?... Poster wie ich es einer bin und nach dem Sinn fragen? :x


----------



## Darussios (22. August 2010)

Nein, dass ihr aufhört, mit Sorrowrain zu kommunizieren, da er/sie/es offensichtlich ein Troll ist.
Das ASCII-Bild ist übrigens nicht geglückt, in Wikipedia sahs schöner aus, es wurd net ganz korrekt übertragen, deswegen hab ichs ersetzen müssen :/


----------



## Magicious (22. August 2010)

ihhh leichenfleddern >.< ....


----------



## Braamséry (22. August 2010)

Das mit der Übersetzung is eben so ein Ding.

Das is ne Serie für Amerika. So kann mans locker begründen.

Sie haben es dann eben so geschrieben wie es viele normale Deutsche sagen würden und dabei noch versucht nen Witz reinzubringen (Z.B: mit dem "Nein, ich bin verheiratet")

Dass aber die Deutschen insbesondere oft am Arsch sind merkt man am Besten in der Folge, wo Cartman die Juden ausrotten will.
Der Witz in seiner Rede kann nicht rüberkommen, weil es technisch einfach nicht geht. In den USA klappt das natürlich wunderbar.


----------



## Magazad (22. August 2010)

Ich versteh nicht warum ihr die folge so umständlich hochlädt wenn sie doch auf Southpark.de frei verügbar zum anschaun ist? Vielleicht mal google benutzten.


----------



## Darussios (22. August 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das mit der Übersetzung is eben so ein Ding.
> 
> Das is ne Serie für Amerika. So kann mans locker begründen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, in der Folge "Pink Eye" aus der ersten Staffel merkt mans auch.

Als Cartman als Hitler verkleidet ist, im Original benutzt er auch die originale 2-Wort-Kombination, die ich jetzt nicht erwähne, da ich mir sicher bin, dass des gegen die Netiquette verstößt, auch wenn man es nicht im rechten Sinne verwendet sondern nur erwähnt.

In der deutschen Version hingegen sagt er "Wie geil" im selben aggresiven Tonfall.

Lustig ist es aber, wenn er im englischen Original versucht Deutsch zusprechen, grade in der Folge, wo er die Juden (wiedermal) ausrotten will, das hört sich für deutsche Ohren einfach nochmal eine Spur ulkiger an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (22. August 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Stimmt, in der Folge "Pink Eye" aus der ersten Staffel merkt mans auch.
> 
> Als Cartman als Hitler verkleidet ist, im Original benutzt er auch die originale 2-Wort-Kombination, die ich jetzt nicht erwähne, da ich mir sicher bin, dass des gegen die Netiquette verstößt, auch wenn man es nicht im rechten Sinne verwendet sondern nur erwähnt.
> 
> ...



Das Paradebespiel übersetztungstechnischer Grenzen ist der "Do you like fish dicks?" Joke. 
Aber gerade Wortspiele lassen sich meistens unmöglich in andere Sprachen synchronisieren. 

Wenn man south park richtig sehen will muss man das Original sehen. 
Die Stimmen sind so viel besser, der einzigartige amerikanische Tonfall einiger Szenen lassen sich nicht ins deutsche transportieren (What happened to my schoooool??/ They took our jewbbbbs!!), und vorallem die Lieder, die eingedeutscht werden... grauenhaft.
Und der teilweise herrliche rassistische Humor kommt auch nur auf 'amerikanisch' richtig rüber.


----------



## Darussios (22. August 2010)

Ja stimmt, als sie "Minorities" von Cartman aus "Pee" übersetzt haben, grauenhaft.
"Minoritääääääten" das spuckt mir immernoch im Kopf rum.

Wobei Cartmans Parole "What happened to my schoooooooooool?" würd ich eher als spezifisch für Cartman sehen und nicht als reguläres amerikanisches Englisch, die Anderen sagen es ja auch ganz normal "School".
Weitere Beispiele sind ja dafür, dass Cartman es wohl nicht so mit Wörtern hat, die mit "y" oder "i" enden wie "Property" und dann spricht er sie "Properta" oder so in etwa aus.

Aber man kann sie nicht nur runtermachen die Übersetzer, ich weiß nicht, ob ich so versaut bin oder ob das so offensichtlich ist, aber ich hab den Witz sofort bei der Zeile "Nimmst du sie gerne in den Mund" verstanden.

Die Rednecks bringen sie eigentlich ja auch gut rüber, man will ja mit dieser grauenhaften Aussprache der Rednecks denke ich mal auf die Dummheit derselbigen anspielen und das haben sie meiner Meinung nach auch in der deutschen Fassung gut rübergebracht.


----------



## -Migu- (22. August 2010)

Oder geht einfach auf

www.southparkstudios.de 

da könnt ihr ALLE folgen auf deutsch + englisch gratis schauen...


----------



## heiduei (22. August 2010)

schaut in meine signatur xD
ich kenne mittlerweile alle southparkfolgen auswendig ^^


----------



## dedennis (22. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> schaut in meine signatur xD
> ich kenne mittlerweile alle southparkfolgen auswendig ^^



thx


----------



## SheepHappens (22. August 2010)

Erfüllt alle Klischees 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maridan (22. August 2010)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert das Schwert aus der SP folge gibts wirklich! 
SOllte das schon jemand gesagt haben bitte ich um entschuldigung.

Hier ist der link dazu.. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39344

Mfg Maridan 

PS: Auf dem Schwert steht sogar was aus der SP folge XDD


----------



## Idekoon (22. August 2010)

MyDwarf schrieb:


> Gestern lief auf MTV die South Park-Folge "Make love not warcraft" in deutscher Synchronversion.
> 
> Ich hab die Folge bearbeitet und für alle MitBUFFEDerInnen in myvideo.de online gestellt.
> 
> ...



Bei aller Liebe Leute... die englischen Southpark Folgen sind SO viel besser als die Deutschen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. August 2010)

Idekoon schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe Leute... die englischen Southpark Folgen sind SO viel besser als die Deutschen!


Und wieso?


----------



## boonfish (22. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und wieso?



In allen Aspekten besser.


----------



## Schlaviner (22. August 2010)

Magazad schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum ihr die folge so umständlich hochlädt wenn sie doch auf Southpark.de frei verügbar zum anschaun ist? Vielleicht mal google benutzten.



Schau mal wann der Thread eröffnet wurde. Und dann schau mal seit wann es South Park.DE gibt? merkst was? Der Thread wurde 2007 eröffnet, und Southpark.de gibst es erst ca nen jahr, wnen überhaupt...


----------



## Spaceflyer (22. August 2010)

nurmal so. man kann sich alle folgen völlig legal bei http://www.southpark.de/ anschauen


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. August 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> In allen Aspekten besser.


Achso, vor allem besser gezeichnet!


----------



## KillerBee666 (22. August 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> link isn fail is closed



Vermutlich weil Herr Totengräber hier.. oder auch Frau... der meine war nen 3 Jahre alten Thread ausgraben zu müssen. Aber hey... ist doch ganz unlogisch das wenn man (davon geh ich aus das es bei dir so war) auf seite 3000 des Forums angelangt ist natürlich noch aktuell ist.


----------



## x123 (22. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und wieso?



Die Synchro ist millionen mal besser. (Bestes Beispel: Kyle - die deutsche Stimme ist im Vergleich zur englischen ätzend^^)


----------



## boonfish (22. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Achso, vor allem besser gezeichnet!



South park wird nicht gezeichnet...


----------



## NoxActor (22. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Achso, vor allem besser gezeichnet!



LOL.. du hast ja mal gar keine Ahnung Junge.
Auf Englisch machen die Witze Sinn, hingegen auf Deutsch es nur halb so witzig ist.
Aber dafür muss man ja leider Englisch beherrschen.

Mfg Noxi


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. August 2010)

NoxActor schrieb:


> LOL.. du hast ja mal gar keine Ahnung Junge.
> Auf Englisch machen die Witze Sinn, hingegen auf Deutsch es nur halb so witzig ist.
> Aber dafür muss man ja leider Englisch beherrschen.
> 
> Mfg Noxi



Ziemlich billiger Flame, das geht doch bestimmt besser. 

Liegt wohl eher daran, dass bei den heutigen Jugendlichen Englisch als "cool" gesehen wird und Deutsch als "gay" oder so... 


Ich finde die englische Version grausam.


----------



## -Zero-Zero- (22. August 2010)

mal ne frage, wie schaut man eigt. die Southparkfolgen auf Deutsch an unter www.southparkstudios.de an?


Zero-Zero


----------



## Elniesreiz (22. August 2010)

ich finds nur schade, dass so viele fehler in der serie sind,.... wir erkunden den turm von azora...? hallo? da ist der human verzauberungslehrer drin da muss man nichts erkunden.... ich fands schade dass die macher von sp soviele fehler reingemacht haben, das hat mich als spieler sehr enttäuscht


----------



## Renox110 (22. August 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> kann es sein das es das ist ???
> 
> link



Nein.


----------



## Renox110 (22. August 2010)

-Zero-Zero- schrieb:


> mal ne frage, wie schaut man eigt. die Southparkfolgen auf Deutsch an unter www.southparkstudios.de an?
> 
> 
> Zero-Zero



Geh auf diesen Link (Klick), such dir eine Folge aus, fahr mit der Maus über die Folge und klicke auf Folge jetzt ansehen. Dann öffnet sich ein Fenster und die Folge läuft. 

Wieso eigentlich Fernsehen? Dort kann man JEDE aber wirklich JEDE Folge ansehen wann man will.


----------



## boonfish (22. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ziemlich billiger Flame, das geht doch bestimmt besser.
> 
> Liegt wohl eher daran, dass bei den heutigen Jugendlichen Englisch als "cool" gesehen wird und Deutsch als "gay" oder so...
> 
> ...



Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein? 

Mit deutscher Synchronisation fallen unglaublich viele Witze und Situationskomik weg, da sie nicht ins deutsche transportiert werden können. 
Die Animatoren und Story- und Charakter'zeichner' arbeiten schon beim Entstehungsprozess mit den 'originalen' Synchronsprechern zusammen und können so die Rollen optimal anpassen. 
Viel south park Humor bezieht sich auf amerikanische Popkultur, die nur auf 'amerikanisch' optmal vermittelt werden kann. Auf deutsch geht vieles einfach unter. 
Oft werden andere Sprachen und Akzente (auch deutsch) eingebunden, was in deutscher Vertonung nicht richtig funktionieren kann und für deutsche Verhältnisse interpretiert und angepasst werden muss. (So wird aus einem Akzent in deutscher Vertonung ein völlig anderer als im Original) 
Sogar die Musik wird eingedeutscht, das heist die armen deutschen Übersetzener müssen ein Lied, dessen Melodie für den Originaltext geschrieben wurde, auf Biegen und Brechen Wort für Wort aufs deutsche übertragen, was meistens katastrophal endet. 

Fazit: Auf deutsch geht zwangsläufig viel Humor des Originals verloren.



Elniesreiz schrieb:


> ich finds nur schade, dass so viele fehler in der serie sind,.... wir erkunden den turm von azora...? hallo? da ist der human verzauberungslehrer drin da muss man nichts erkunden.... ich fands schade dass die macher von sp soviele fehler reingemacht haben, das hat mich als spieler sehr enttäuscht



Die Macher von South park haben bei der Episode äußerst eng mit Blizzard zusammen gearbeitet. WoW-spezifische Begrifflichkeiten wurden dementsprechen wahrscheinlich vom Blizzardteam selbst vorgeschlagen. Beim "turm von azora" kommt es einzig und allein auf den mystischen, nerdigen Namen an. 
Sonstige Logikfehler sind völlig bewusst und, wie immer in south park, völlig überspitzt dargestellt. 
Eine 1zu1 WoW-Reportage wäre wohl nicht sehr komisch.


----------



## -Zero-Zero- (22. August 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Geh auf diesen Link (Klick), such dir eine Folge aus, fahr mit der Maus über die Folge und klicke auf Folge jetzt ansehen. Dann öffnet sich ein Fenster und die Folge läuft.
> 
> Wieso eigentlich Fernsehen? Dort kann man JEDE aber wirklich JEDE Folge ansehen wann man will.




Also bei mir steht da sowas wie "ihr müsst in einem anderen Land leben um das anzusehen". Gibt es denn keinen der weiss wie man auf www.southparkstudios.com das auf Deutsch reinziehen kann.Mein Englisch ist eben ziemlich schlecht *heul*

Zero-Zerp


----------



## boonfish (22. August 2010)

-Zero-Zero- schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht da sowas wie "ihr müsst in einem anderen Land leben um das anzusehen". Gibt es denn keinen der weiss wie man auf www.southparkstudios.com das auf Deutsch reinziehen kann.Mein Englisch ist eben ziemlich schlecht *heul*
> 
> Zero-Zerp



1. Aus welchem Land kommst du? 

http://www.southparkstudios.*com* kann von Deutschland an nicht eingesehen werden. (Nur per Proxy) 
Mit Austrahlung der der 13. Staffel im deutschen Fernsehen wurde http://www.southpark.*de* eröffnet. 
Seitdem kann man wird man von Deutschland aus auf http://www.southpark.*de* weitergeleitet. 
Dementsprechend gibt es auf http://www.southparkstudios.*com* keine deutsche Version (gab es auch nie). 
Ich besuche http://www.southparkstudios.*com* immer per Proxy da dort die allerneusten Folgen zeitgleich mit Erstaustrahlung im amerik. Fernsehen hochgeladen werden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Flames, Uralt-Thread, Diskussion über South Park statt WoW... ich mach mal dicht.

*Natürlich* sind die Folgen im englischen Original besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

